# Safe dose of Hydrogen Peroxide to kill Staghorn



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

Staghorn take the control over my tank...
I want to use Hydrogen Peroxide as a spot traintment (via syringe).

What is the safe dose (I have the snails and shrimps) in 29g tank.

I can use Excel too, but it can melt my Val. Or if I'll use something like 0.5ml is OK?

Thanks


----------



## mgirouard3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I followed the instructions in this threadhttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684&highlight=killing+bba , but at half the dosage per gallon. Most of my shrimp survived. Out of 15, two died the next day. But I've had shrimp kick it after a normal water change so who's to say it wasn't the water change that got them.


----------



## laconic (Oct 7, 2013)

If you can, I would move as many snails and shrimp as you can to a holding tank while you do the dose. Why risk them?


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok thanks. I can try 1/2 dose and move all shrimps and snails that I can find. But for how long? 12h? 24?

Thanks


----------



## laconic (Oct 7, 2013)

The how to in the big 1-2 punch thread is pretty detailed.
You would only have to keep the fish in the holding tank until the treatment is complete (about an hour).


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I dose my 29g with a turkey baster. Filled I think it's 22ml, turn off filters, dose one area at a time, let it bubble for 20 or 30mins. You can break it up, dose once in the morning then again in the evening. Never experienced a loss.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I have staghorn in a lowtech tank and granted I only dosed HP once it literally did nothing. I've used HP on BBA in another tank which works great. Will HP have the same affect on staghorn? -I should have tried another dose the next day or two, I may go back and do that as its getting kinda bad and spreading to my substrate and dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## mgirouard3 (Feb 1, 2014)

The instructions in this thread I listed above are very detailed. I did not spot treat or remove any of my live stock. I just removed my filter media and placed it into a container of untreated tank water. Left the filter running (media removed) installed a power head and dumped the peroxide right into the flow of the power head. I let the water circulate for 15 minutes then executed a 50% water change. After the change I re installed the filter media and did the Excell dose. Ottocats, neon tetras and shrimp seemed fine during and after the treatment. I did have two dead shrimp the next day however. The treatment killed ALL BBA and stag horn in my tank which has not returned. There was a slight ammonia spike and a bad smell that came off my tank the next day, so I did another water change, which is when I noticed the two fatalities. It was Ghost shrimp that kicked it


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Well how do I remove all my fish when I have 40 something critters that all have good value to money and to myself? Also has anyone try the punch HP and excel with kuhli loaches before?


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

increase flow after you treat your tank. dead spots and staghorn love each other IME.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

My flow is smooth. Not rapid but smooth.


----------

